# what kind of pigeon is this?



## BabbaYagga (Jun 24, 2005)

hey can anyone tell me what kind of pigeon this is?
thanks
babbayagga


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

A very beautiful one  

fp


----------



## BabbaYagga (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah, she definetly is. I will tell her that. 

babbayagga


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*pretty bird*

looks like a roller . . .that does sumersaults inna air


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Looks like a muffed tumbler.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Im thinking this is a west of england tumber or at least a cross of that


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*looks good*

Could be a tumbler . .their inna same family as rollers.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Its a West of England Tumbler the flying type. .GEORGE


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd say it's a West of England Tumbler.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Want to see some pics of WOE"s.........go here......in fact, to see just some AWSOME pictures of pigeons period.........go here..........

http://www.geocities.com/pinecreekloft/index.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

I've always loved that site teehee


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> I've always loved that site teehee


We used to correspond with this guy when he first started. His web site and his birds and pictures look as good if not better than ANY web site out there, professionally done or not. He's come a long ways from the first time he wrote to us and said he wanted to build a loft and get some birds.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

This is a West of England Tumbler. Nice looking bird.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Georgous bird!!!!! Seen those at the Bay City Pigeon Show, George is right again It is a West of England Tumbler.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, thanks for the link to Pine Creek Loft. I just spent about 20 minutes there admiring his loft, birds, yard, flowers, animals etc. Beautiful site.


----------



## hooobkid (Feb 5, 2007)

its too soon to decide, wait till its old and the feather on the feet fall down and then you can dtumand what type of hommer it is.


----------

